# Wie vorgehen mit Ulead Gif Animator ?



## californiacation (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

mir ist folgende Animation auf einer Webseite aufgefallen und ich fand die Umsetzung  recht elegant.

http://www.forever-aaliyah.com/  (Startseite links oben)

Ich hab mir den Gif-Animator in der Version  5 mal angetan, aber mir ist der Erstellungsprozess einer Grafik dieser Art nicht ganz klar.

Video/animation etc. sind kein Problem, aber die Definition der Transparenten Bereiche willo mir nicht gelingen. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Programm und möchte mir einen Tipp geben ? 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse
  California


----------

